# Dns Flush Help?



## teeep (May 5, 2016)

Hey guys so last night my internet randomly disconnected and stayed off for like 4 hours so i was eh weird so today it was back up and i tried my teamspeak server and it said failed to connect to host so i tried others still didnt work.
so long story short i cant play on any game servers and i realized my brother dns cache flushed our internet im not entirely sure what that does and i dont know how to fix it and be able to get back on servers etc 
any help will be greatly appreciated thanks!


----------



## GimboV (Apr 16, 2015)

Have you tried rebooting any modems and routers you have? Modem first then router.

I am not sure what you are trying to say about the DNS cache flush?


----------



## teeep (May 5, 2016)

my brother in cmd type the command dns cache flush and it did something now where i cant connect to any servers.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Sounds like parental controls are in force and you are trying to bypass them. My guess is those game servers have been blocked intentionally on the router by someone of authority. We can't help with bypassing set measures.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Whenever you type a URL on the address bar it fetches the corresponding IP address to communicate with web server. When you repeatedly use the same URL your computer stores the combinations of domain name and its IP in local cache to avoid fetching from *D*omain *N*ame *S*erver(DNS) everytime you use same domain name(URL). 
It also holds another crucial info called "Timeout" which says about the valid time for the IP and domain name combination, when this time times out your computer re-fetches the combination from DNS and stores in local cache again. 
DNS flushing is the mechanism where the computer user removes the stored DNS settings, so when you go to a web site, your computer re-fetches new combinations of DNS settings in local cache.
This shouldn't affect you logging on to a game server, except you may need to re-authorize your user account (login again with user name and password)


----------

